# Counter Rotation - When and Why?



## johncp (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi All, 

I've been youtubing a lot of park boarding clips lately, and I noticed that all the boarders counter rotate their bodies in certain situations, most noticeably during frontside boardslides, spins onto rails, dismounts off of rails, and when doing aggressive toeside skids while cruising. 

I'm assuming some purposes for this is to keep the body balanced, or, if you want to revert your original spin direction. I was hoping someone here can explain counter rotation in detail, why it's important, if it's important, when you're supposed to do it? 

Thanks,

JP


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

im not fully sure exactly what you are talking about... maybe post a few links to what you are watching. If you are just speaking of twisting or "tweaking" during a trick thats primarily a style issue (it does help for balance some) but mostly its saying " hey look ive mastered this trick to the extent that I can tweak my body while doing it and still pull it off now go buy my board"


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

U do this in tricks such as front boards because your board is perpendicual to the rail, but u need your head to be looking forward and this is how u get off regular. If u want to take a rail trick to fakie, instead of counterrotating your upper body, turn into the trick. As for toeside turns, it's just fun and looks cool, try it!


----------

